# Benjamin Moore Regal



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

So I helped this lady contractor today - I have in the past had a chance to use lots of the Aura products on her jobs as long as the 'updated' Regal line with the 100% acrylic - and on the whole I have not been so happy with all the hoopla - and even missed the 'older' regal vinyl acrylic formula. Well this lady has this condo/townhouse with a Sherwin Williams promar 200 special paint job in some offwhite color. My friend who has a degree in design chose this coral like color for the 'faux' chimney. Well there really is a chimney - but above the mantle there are no bricks - just a sheetrocked bump-out. So I went to work cutting out this 15foot tall 'faux' fireplace and rolled it out. My cuts were absolutely perfect and the rolling layed on a perfect coat.

I literally thought I had been timewarped back to '99 or something when Regal was an absolute dream come true one coat absolute coverage paint. Not to mention the sky was sunny - first warm day of spring, birds chirping, absolute perfect day. But yeah Regal aquavelvet literally rocked today folks.
And to boot the nicest aura finish still didn't look 100% after one coat - where as todays' regal looked 110%. Felt good.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have always liked Regal. (it is one of my favorite paints) Just not a big fan of the independant stores that sell it in my area.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Good to hear, Plain. 

I still use a lot of Regal. Right now for me, Aura is for the tough situations but Regal is my go-to.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

and the one hr recoat time rocks too,,,,

regal flat looks really uniform,,,,,,just dont ever touch or scrub it


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Because I am a wealth of useless information (just ask my wife) the current Federal job we are on is specd (sp?) Regal. Your tax dollars at work.


----------

